# Couple more freebies



## black85vette (Nov 6, 2009)

My machinist friend gave me some wheels from a model railroad engine. Seems their company bought a foundry years ago and with it came a contract to produce these wheels. He had some left over and brought me two. They are cast and partly machined. I figure I can machine them down and make a couple of unique flywheels.  Now I just need the right engine.


----------



## 4wheels (Nov 6, 2009)

You could build a lop sided 0-2-0 loco.............
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## black85vette (Nov 8, 2009)

Faced both sides and cut the flange from the outside and squared it up. Looks like it will work great.  It was a tough little bugger. Do they harden wheels like this?  I had to try a couple of different bits before I found one that worked well.


----------



## ke7hr (Nov 8, 2009)

You will probably be interested to see the model spec's for train wheels. Look at:
http://www.svls.org/ibls.htm
to see what is involved. The angle and radius on the wheel are critical for allowing the wheel to track properly and not derail on curves.

The cast wheels are genarally not hardened after turning to size.

Or, turn them into interesting flywheels for other engine projects!


----------



## rleete (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, if it's free I'll take it.


----------



## Bernd (Nov 10, 2009)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> It was a tough little bugger. Do they harden wheels like this? I had to try a couple of different bits before I found one that worked well.



Cast iron can be chilled, meaning it cools to fast and causes hard spots. If the casting is taken out of the mold to fast it will chill down fast and create a hard surface that usally only carbide can bite through. The way to soften it is to heat it red hot and let the casting cool down very slowly.

Bernd


----------



## Artie (Nov 10, 2009)

Yup Bernd beat me... some folk resort to grinding before milling to try and get a start... an old journal I have suggests using an 'elderly' cutter when 'first approaching a fresh cast iron casting.....

Looks good, even if you cant find an engine for them... they'd look nice on the wall.... ;D


----------



## black85vette (Nov 10, 2009)

I got the second one done. It was as tough as the first. Used a carbide bit on my largest holder and mounted it really close to the compound.  Sometimes a large lathe and brute force come in handy.


----------



## 4wheels (Nov 15, 2009)

Hard to beat a bigger hammer!
Cheers,
Brian


----------

